# Hotel near swampy ??



## tombailey (Apr 2, 2012)

Coming in the airport after a long flight and need a hotel to stay in for 1 night I will travel the next day after a night sleep. Can you recommend a nice buissness type hotel close to the airport looked at novotel but read negative reports recently

Cheers


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

The most negative about Novotel is the price. 
There are numerous alternative in the close perimeter of the airport:
agoda.com: Discount Hotel Reservations Worldwide - Smarter Hotel Booking!

Personal experience with Queens Garden Resort: basic rooms, Thai style bath room (no seperate showe area, paid wifi, restaurant is so-so) and experience with Convenient Grand Hotel (slightly remote area, nice rooms, pretty good restaurant, free wifi, pool, fitness).
Both are located approx. 10 mins from the airport and (paid) shuttle-service is provided.


----------



## tombailey (Apr 2, 2012)

joseph44 said:


> The most negative about Novotel is the price.
> There are numerous alternative in the close perimeter of the airport:
> agoda.com: Discount Hotel Reservations Worldwide - Smarter Hotel Booking!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply good info


----------



## cnx_bruce (Feb 2, 2010)

I have also stayed at Queens Gardens Resort (not really a resort ... a small budget hotel) and its fine for an overnighter. The main one I use though is Great Residence Hotel ... great value and fine for my needs ... but again it's a budget hotel NOT the Sheraton etc.


----------

